# CAtchy / funny sayings ^^ post em up ^^



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my favorite one. My Dad used to tell me this one all the time.

" Life is like a roll of toilet paper 
the closer you get to the end 
the faster it goes. " So true ....unfortunatly .

and yet another ....You can't buy love, but you can pay heavily for it

Come on now I am sure there are some favorites out there.
Post em up


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

"happy wife, happy life."


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

and this is my favorite: "a bad day of fishing is better than a good day of work."


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

oh I got one for this thread... my favorite.

"Don't sweat the petty things, pet the sweaty things!"


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Silence is golden but duck tape is silver.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

The biggest fish is always the one that got away


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

From one of the greatest person I know

You tried your best and you failed miserably. The lesson is 'never try'.
Homer Simpson


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

-
The only kind of dignity which is genuine is that which is not diminished by the indifference of others. 
Dag Hammarskogjold (1905 - 1961) 
-
The cure for boredom is curiosity. There is no cure for curiosity. 
Dorothy Parker, (attriibuted)
-
To be loved for what one is, is the greatest exception. The great majority love in others only what they lend him, for their own selves, their version of him. (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
-
How does love come? 
It comes unsought – unsent. 
How does love go? / It was not love that went.
(unknown)
-


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

If you tell the truth you don't have to remember anything. (Mark Twain)

You can't have everything....where would you put it?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> and this is my favorite: "a bad day of fishing is better than a good day of work."


the best................................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

#
The band "the rolling stones" was supposed to be the sitting stones,until chuck norris came along


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

#
here is no theory of evolution. Just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

A farting Horse never tires 
A farting mans the one to hire ... no really.LOL .


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

if you aint right .. then you wrong [email protected]! 

if you aint first ... then you last [email protected]!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rule #1: I am always RIGHT!

Rule #2: When I am wrong, see Rule #1! 

Fool me once, shame on you.
Fool me twice, shame on me.

A bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush.

Or:

A bird in the hand is worth 2 paper towels and some soap

Guns don't kill people, people kill people.

You never need a gun until you need one BADLY!

There are NO atheists in a foxhole.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Found this one recently:
tea leaves
tea loves
loves tea
lives tea
leaves tea?
never.

And I've always liked this one from Billy Connolly:
Never trust a man, who when left alone with a tea cosey... Doesn't try it on.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Rule #1: I am always RIGHT!
> 
> Rule #2: When I am wrong, see Rule #1!
> 
> ...


Hahaha I love this one!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Hahaha I love this one!


clearly, they were too smart to be on the front lines 

Always remember the golden rule... he with the gold makes the rules.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Chuck Norris can strangle you with a cordless phone.

One from my wife: Women are angels and when someone breaks our wings we simply continue to fly....on a broomstick. We're flexible like that.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Fishing is a jerk on one end of a line waiting for a jerk on the other end.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

My one-liner: "i'll tell you once, i'll tell you twice, but i ain't telling you thrice!"


----------

